# Antihistamine and IBS-D



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

As a long standing hayfever sufferer, I now pretty much take antihistamine tablets from about April to August (alternating each year between loratadine and citrazine dihydrochloride depending which is most effective), and nasal spray and eye drops if conditions worsen.I am sure I read somewhere a link between antihistamine and IBS.Has anyone seen articles like this?Does anyone else take antihistamine regularly?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Antihistamine making IBS worse or better?Some people do seem to find it can reduce diarrhea as Histamine release in the gut causes diarrhea. (flush it out now, much like the sneeze it out, tear it out up in the head)


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

CJ78 said:


> As a long standing hayfever sufferer, I now pretty much take antihistamine tablets from about April to August (alternating each year between loratadine and citrazine dihydrochloride depending which is most effective), and nasal spray and eye drops if conditions worsen.I am sure I read somewhere a link between antihistamine and IBS.Has anyone seen articles like this?Does anyone else take antihistamine regularly?


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

I have had IBS-D for some 50 years, and it is always far more intense during allergy season. As matter of fact right now my IBS is quite bad due to terrible allergies here in Northern Ca. Probably as bad as it's ever been! Fatigue, weight loss...etc. Not sure what the solution is, whether additional Antihistamines will help.....already taking Zerteck D every 12 hours?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are a couple of links about the histamine diet which might be helpful. The theory being that histamines released into the body triggers IBS. htipper this might explain your increased symptoms during allergy season.http://www.allergyuk.org/fs_histamine.aspxhttp://foodallergies.about.com/od/commonfoodallergies/p/histamineintol.htm


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

Korga said:


> Here are a couple of links about the histamine diet which might be helpful. The theory being that histamines released into the body triggers IBS. htipper this might explain your increased symptoms during allergy season.http://www.allergyuk.org/fs_histamine.aspxhttp://foodallergies.about.com/od/commonfoodallergies/p/histamineintol.htm


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the links...I've given thought to looking into getting allergy shots again. I have over the past 50 years found a direct correlation between My allergy levels and the severity of my IBS. Actually when my histamine levels are low and my IBS is under control. Back when I was first diagnosed with what was then diagnosed as "Mucous Colitis" , I only ate 4 foods to control the cramping and D....those foods were Grilled cheese sandwiches, Angel food cake, beef bouillon soup, and poached eggs on toast.. I lost some 40 lbs. over this time frame, and whenever I would deviate from this I would have a problem. I will be watching for the histamine levels in the foods I eat now, and see if it helps.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Htipper, I recognize that this is likely not possible; but I grew up in the Bay Area but have ended up living in a number of different locales in Canada over the years. Moving out of California to Ontario, and later to the Yukon, made a great difference in my reaction to allergens. We have lived in Victoria, the pollen capital of Canada, for almost 20 years, now, and I sneeze frequently every day that I have lived here. I guess my point is that if your allergies are bad enough and you can afford to make the change, moving to the Northeast or Alaska might be worth the relocation, depending upon where you value your health vs your work and traditional environment.Mark


----------



## htipper (Feb 21, 2012)

overitnow said:


> Htipper, I recognize that this is likely not possible; but I grew up in the Bay Area but have ended up living in a number of different locales in Canada over the years. Moving out of California to Ontario, and later to the Yukon, made a great difference in my reaction to allergens. We have lived in Victoria, the pollen capital of Canada, for almost 20 years, now, and I sneeze frequently every day that I have lived here. I guess my point is that if your allergies are bad enough and you can afford to make the change, moving to the Northeast or Alaska might be worth the relocation, depending upon where you value your health vs your work and traditional environment.Mark


I have given thought to moving to Arizona for that reason, getting away from the Histamines. We almost did a couple of years and then the Real Estate market tanked. In a Normal year the Histamine levels are tolerated. This year its extremely bad. I also use to live in the East Bay area California, Concord and when I moved to the Sacramento area things were better. I guess what I would like is a higher dosage of an Antihistamine, that would control my allergies so that it didn't impact my IBS-D.


----------

